# Football (soccer) in Perth



## bbor (Nov 16, 2010)

If you are moving to Northern Suburbs of Perth soon (Dec 2010>Apr2010) and played to a reasonable amatuer standard then why not join us at Joondalup Utd. Training for 2011 season starts in the new year.
JUFC are in the Premier Amatuer League, have 4 teams currently, First team, Reserves, Vets (over 35) and Social, so should be a game for you whatever standard.


----------

